

EnterpriseDB, Postgres Plus Maker, Raises $19 Million  - mcxx
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/database/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=220900775&subSection=News

======
cperciva
Correction: EnterpriseDB doesn't make PostgreSQL -- they make a product _based
on_ PostgreSQL.

EnterpriseDB:PostgreSQL :: RedHat:Linux

~~~
mcxx
fixed

------
clutchski
"Postgres Plus includes, among other things, compatibility with Oracle (NSDQ:
ORCL)'s PL/SQL data access language."

This is huge (if it works). At my job, PL/SQL has us locked in a loveless
marriage with Oracle. Sign a pre-nup, use stored procedures judiciously.

